# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Ultralight Hunting Gear List

## burtonator

Well i have been on a bit of a mission over the last couple of years to lighten the load i carry so that i can walk further and enjoy walking up hills more!
Im always looking for a better piece of kit so please let me know if you have something better.
I figured that this may help some people out so hopefully it does that.
most of this gear i have tried for a while now and it is standing the test of time so far.
Biggest thing i wanted was the gear to last with going ultralight as i didn't want to be buying new gear each year.

I have gone from about 25kg for a 4-5 day mission to about 13kg

Pack hyperlite southwest        1150grams
Tent zpacks Triplex                 980grams
Sleeping Mat xlite & Xtherm    350g & 475g
Sleeping Bag zpacks & rab      680g & 1040g
Sleeping Bag Liner rab            90g
Pillow naturehike                    85g
Butt Matt naturehike              37g
Boots la sportvia TRK             840g (pair)
bladder platupus 2L               36g

Jacket Kuiu northridge            405g
Puffer Macpac Uberlight          280g
Kuiu lightweight pants            150g
merino Top and Bottom          480g
boxers per day                      40g
Kuiu peleton 200 hoodie         300g
beanie                                  75g
Gloves                                  85g
Gaiters Kuiu                          400g

Camera canon HS70               725g
Aoka Tripod Carbonfibre           442g       
Headlight + Battery maxtoch    190g
Battery Bank + 2 Batterys        150g
Inreach                                  160g
Iphone 8 + cord                     185g

jetboil stash + Gas                 200g & 380g
lighter                                   21g
Food per day                          500g
Titanium spork & cup            16g & 95g


toothbrush + paste               
Insulation Tape
First Aid
Rubbish Bag
keys
Wet Wipes + toilet paper      All 340g

Other bits and pieces of clothing etc but you get the idea.

Whiskey                             750g  :Have A Nice Day: 

Will be other stuff that i have forgotten.

----------


## akaroa1

@burtonator Its a shame you don't have any weight left for a rifle and binoculars !

----------


## burtonator

> @burtonator Its a shame you don't have any weight left for a rifle and binoculars !


Rifle is just a dirty old tikka 
Leica binos in a kuiu pro bino harness  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## akaroa1

But seriously 
Good list and clearly shows a bit of thought and testing has gone into it
You buy a lot of things the you think are " the answer " only to be disappointed and try something else

----------


## burtonator

> But seriously 
> Good list and clearly shows a bit of thought and testing has gone into it
> You buy a lot of things the you think are " the answer " only to be disappointed and try something else


yea mate i know the feeling!! 
Main things are the base pieces of kit.
Pack, tent, sleeping bag, sleeping mat

----------


## Gerardo

Thats a good list.  Can I ask what model number the Aoka tripod is?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## burtonator

> Thats a good list.  Can I ask what model number the Aoka tripod is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


this is the one i have
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3287...27424c4dB1h59l

----------


## Gerardo

> this is the one i have
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3287...27424c4dB1h59l


That looks good.  I might get one.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

@burtonator does the jetboil stash work with the standard jetboil coffee press ?

I have killed my second titanium jetboil !
They don't make them anymore for obvious reasons 
Need another light boil water only jetboil but want the coffee press feature

----------


## burtonator

> @burtonator does the jetboil stash work with the standard jetboil coffee press ?
> 
> I have killed my second titanium jetboil !
> They don't make them anymore for obvious reasons 
> Need another light boil water only jetboil but want the coffee press feature


Not sure sorry mate, I use the jeds coffee in a bag, basically a perk coffee without the mess and need for a plunger 
Bloody good flavor too!

----------


## joelhenton

When I hiked NZ with a rifle I had a 9.8kg base weight (that's everything excluding food and water). My base weight included my 30-30 Contender, ammo, and a full frame mirrorless camera with wide angle lens. Around 18 months later I hiked the Continental Divide Trail in the USA and had a 6kg base weight after ditching the rifle and a few extras, took the camera again obviously. You can reduce a lot of weight and maintain comfort with the right gear and taking only what's needed.

----------


## MSL

I gut em an cut em wit me teeth also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stuart

Nice mate, ive been down a similar path lately with similar results, lots more kuiu tho  :Omg:

----------


## Micky Duck

at 115-120kgs myself...its a bit of a non happening event to get gear lighter...need to lose 20kgs off waistline before anything else would make a difference.

----------


## stuart

> at 115-120kgs myself...its a bit of a non happening event to get gear lighter...need to lose 20kgs off waistline before anything else would make a difference.


yeah good point, but getting lighter gear is way easier...

----------


## PerazziSC3

What are the sleeping bag models and specs plus a brief review of what conditions you take each in.

I'm due a new one and want to make the right purchase as it's not something I plan on changing frequently

----------


## Happy Jack

Ditch the pants and go for shorts with thermals could save another 100g there straight away.

Good list though but the options are not cheap for those like me with a minimal budget.

----------


## Gkp

Nice, I try to go as light as possible but I find the number of optics I carry tend to weigh me down lately. 
I have been thinking about a lighter pair of boots but its hard to change when I can walk all day in the heavy old meindls. I must try on a pair of those La Sportvia

----------


## veitnamcam

Have you ever had a tally up of cost of your kit?

Also interested in sleaping bags and mats...due for a new bag and a mat that doesnt take up so much room in my pack (old school budget thermarest self inflating.)

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Nice, I try to go as light as possible but I find the number of optics I carry tend to weigh me down lately. 
> I have been thinking about a lighter pair of boots but its hard to change when I can walk all day in the heavy old meindls. I must try on a pair of those La Sportvia


Best thing I ever did. Love them and don't seem to lack any support compared to any of the heavier boots I've had

----------


## akaroa1

> Have you ever had a tally up of cost of your kit?
> 
> Also interested in sleaping bags and mats...due for a new bag and a mat that doesnt take up so much room in my pack (old school budget thermarest self inflating.)


It costs about a thousand dollars for every kilo you save

----------


## kukuwai

> It costs about a thousand dollars for every kilo you save


Bugger that !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Best thing I ever did. Love them and don't seem to lack any support compared to any of the heavier boots I've had


What model? Also keen to get some new boots

----------


## burtonator

> What are the sleeping bag models and specs plus a brief review of what conditions you take each in.
> 
> I'm due a new one and want to make the right purchase as it's not something I plan on changing frequently


The zpacks sleeping bag is a classic sleeping bag -5 bag I use this as my summer bag 
The rab is a neutrino pro -14 bag and this is my winter bag and if it’s real
Cold I’ll take my thermal +14 liner

----------


## burtonator

> Ditch the pants and go for shorts with thermals could save another 100g there straight away.
> 
> Good list though but the options are not cheap for those like me with a minimal budget.


As stated the kit was not just bought all at once. Was added to over time. Makes the bigger purchases a hit better to swallow 
Buy once cry once? 
I used to run thermals and shorts but I really like pants now

----------


## stagstalker

Very nice, I would ditch the sleeping bag liner and pillow too. I just don’t find them necessary, personal preference though to be fair.

----------


## burtonator

> Nice, I try to go as light as possible but I find the number of optics I carry tend to weigh me down lately. 
> I have been thinking about a lighter pair of boots but its hard to change when I can walk all day in the heavy old meindls. I must try on a pair of those La Sportvia


I still have my lowa Tibet boots but love the la sportvias 
Way lighter and very good support. I only wear the lowas in winter now, a bit more insulation

----------


## burtonator

> What model? Also keen to get some new boots


https://www.lasportiva.com/en/trango...n-yellow-11vyb

----------


## burtonator

> Very nice, I would ditch the sleeping bag liner and pillow too. I just don’t find them necessary, personal preference though to be fair.


Haha yea mate. I love me pillow and I find the sleeping bags don’t get smelly if I run a liner also adds a small amount of extra warmth.

----------


## burtonator

> Have you ever had a tally up of cost of your kit?
> 
> Also interested in sleaping bags and mats...due for a new bag and a mat that doesnt take up so much room in my pack (old school budget thermarest self inflating.)



Don’t really want to have a Talley up. Might shock me. And the wifey could see how much I’ve spent  :Have A Nice Day: 
I really rate the rab nertrino pro. I had the domex halo before it and for the same weight bag the rab is way better 
I found I got cold in the halo. 
One of the best purchases was the thermarest xtherm mat. Amazingly warm!! And very light

----------


## ebf

@burtonator

interesting list.

what is your total base pack weight ? no water or food.

----------


## Benj

what do you think about the tent? how does it perform in the wind/rain?

----------


## burtonator

> @burtonator
> 
> interesting list.
> 
> what is your total base pack weight ? no water or food.


Depending on summer or winter about 10kg

----------


## burtonator

> what do you think about the tent? how does it perform in the wind/rain?


Love the tent, extremely light. Bullet proof. Look up any reviews on it. 
Have had it out in some horrible weather and it’s been great. Only downfall is with the single wall tent you do get a bit of condensation on the walls so it needs to be well ventilated.

----------


## MB

> Well i have been on a bit of a mission over the last couple of years to lighten the load i carry so that i can walk further and enjoy walking up hills more!
> Im always looking for a better piece of kit so please let me know if you have something better.
> I figured that this may help some people out so hopefully it does that.
> most of this gear i have tried for a while now and it is standing the test of time so far.
> Biggest thing i wanted was the gear to last with going ultralight as i didn't want to be buying new gear each year.
> 
> I have gone from about 25kg for a 4-5 day mission to about 13kg
> 
> Pack hyperlite southwest        1150grams
> ...




Think you're about there. I went down the ultralight rabbit hole a while ago because I didn't want to blame the kit for not being able to drag my sorry arse up the next bluff. My list is quite similar to yours. I allow myself a pillow and piss bottle as luxury items. Use your imagination on the latter! Only thing I would add is go through your first aid kit and be realistic about what you're actually likely to use. Most people seem to carry far too much in the way of medical supplies.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Good well thought out list there I also went through a stage of trying to get everything as light as possible and for the most part have stuck with it but some items I have gone back the other way ie: pack, had several lightweight packs and whilst they were all ok carrying a 10 or 12kg base weight, throw 15 or 20kgs of meat at them and they just don't go well on a long haul out. May be other better options than the ones I tried (Sitka, Stone Glacier Evo, Mystery Ranch, Exped Lightning) funny enough of the four the Exped was by far the most comfortable and felt the most sturdy loaded up, it was also the cheapest by far and the only one not directly marketed towards hunters. Now run a cactus Hector and what it loses by being heavier it more than makes up by being super comfy and 120% bombproof. 
Single best investment and best bang for buck bar nothing was the switch to the La Sportiva Trango TRK GTX boots, huge difference with lightweight boots. 
I also don't bother with tent anymore and just rock a siltarp and haven't found it too much of a handicap even in the wet or wind etc. 
I think there's give and take with a lot of this sort of stuff ie the pack it's way heavier than my earlier packs but comfort at the end of a long day far outstrips the weight savings of a lighter pack, taking 500grams off your boots is like taking 5kg off your back, using a trekking pole gives the same sort of benefit etc etc. It's always interesting seeing what people have in their kit though I'll sit and watch pack dumps on YouTube for hours! 
I think guys shouldn't get too hung up on the hunting brand stuff also as there is plenty of good options out there when it comes to clothing that are just as good or better and most times a lot easier on the pocket, I don't think I've got any "hunting brand" stuff left in my kit actually although one thing I did think was bloody awesome was the Kuiu superdown jacket, it seems to employ some kind of magic witchcraft or something to provide so much warmth for such a lightweight and packable down jacket, unfortunately I bought mine about three years ago and it was getting a bit tight (I must be still growing or something...) So recently moved it on. 
Best bit of clothing I have is a Macpac lightweight merino hoody, can wear it from freezing cold right through a warm afternoon and it's just super comfortable the entire time, it's also super light and compact to pack away, kind of like a go between a base layer and a mid layer.

----------


## striker

just on a slightweight side note, has any one used 1.0mm or 1.5mm dyneema for their flys?

https://chainsropesandanchors.co.nz/Rope-Cordage

----------


## RUMPY

I haven't used any but this stuff looks pretty handy.

https://chainsropesandanchors.co.nz/...ound75-Dyneema

----------


## Kudu

> this is the one i have
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3287...27424c4dB1h59l


I have had the same one for a while and have had no complaints.

----------


## joelhenton

I use 1.3mm dyneema cord with my siltarp, it's good. You can pair it with Lineloc V Guy Line Adjusters and it makes for a very practical setup and adjustments.

----------


## burtonator

> Good well thought out list there I also went through a stage of trying to get everything as light as possible and for the most part have stuck with it but some items I have gone back the other way ie: pack, had several lightweight packs and whilst they were all ok carrying a 10 or 12kg base weight, throw 15 or 20kgs of meat at them and they just don't go well on a long haul out. May be other better options than the ones I tried (Sitka, Stone Glacier Evo, Mystery Ranch, Exped Lightning) funny enough of the four the Exped was by far the most comfortable and felt the most sturdy loaded up, it was also the cheapest by far and the only one not directly marketed towards hunters. Now run a cactus Hector and what it loses by being heavier it more than makes up by being super comfy and 120% bombproof. 
> Single best investment and best bang for buck bar nothing was the switch to the La Sportiva Trango TRK GTX boots, huge difference with lightweight boots. 
> I also don't bother with tent anymore and just rock a siltarp and haven't found it too much of a handicap even in the wet or wind etc. 
> I think there's give and take with a lot of this sort of stuff ie the pack it's way heavier than my earlier packs but comfort at the end of a long day far outstrips the weight savings of a lighter pack, taking 500grams off your boots is like taking 5kg off your back, using a trekking pole gives the same sort of benefit etc etc. It's always interesting seeing what people have in their kit though I'll sit and watch pack dumps on YouTube for hours! 
> I think guys shouldn't get too hung up on the hunting brand stuff also as there is plenty of good options out there when it comes to clothing that are just as good or better and most times a lot easier on the pocket, I don't think I've got any "hunting brand" stuff left in my kit actually although one thing I did think was bloody awesome was the Kuiu superdown jacket, it seems to employ some kind of magic witchcraft or something to provide so much warmth for such a lightweight and packable down jacket, unfortunately I bought mine about three years ago and it was getting a bit tight (I must be still growing or something...) So recently moved it on. 
> Best bit of clothing I have is a Macpac lightweight merino hoody, can wear it from freezing cold right through a warm afternoon and it's just super comfortable the entire time, it's also super light and compact to pack away, kind of like a go between a base layer and a mid layer.


 @Ryan_Songhurst have you had a look at the hyperlite packs? 
I also had one of the exped lightning packs and these hyperlite packs are amazing. I have had 30kg+ in mine and it’s handled it no worries

----------


## AMac

> @Ryan_Songhurst have you had a look at the hyperlite packs? 
> I also had one of the exped lightning packs and these hyperlite packs are amazing. I have had 30kg+ in mine and it’s handled it no worries


I also have a hyperlight southwest a great wee pack - I lost a lot of weight over lockdown and found the straps to cut in a fair bit so have added wider shoulder straps I got from cactus outdoor and reckon they will make a lot of difference. Will find out over Queens Bday weekend.

I have a canvas meat bag that comes with shoulder straps which I kind of incorporate/clip/tie onto the top of my pack when packing out and it seems to work ok - huntech made it I think have had it for years.  It can double as a day bag if I want - like a Pikau tying off at the top.

https://podcasts.apple.com/nz/podcas...=1000419546095

I thought this podcast on ultra light backpack hunting in the US was pretty interesting - one of the guys recommended the La Sportiva Trango Cube boots and they are big on merino base layers. 

Soles came away on my Meindhal's stuffing up my last trip - so will have to have a look at these Sportiva  !

----------


## EFriz

> Have you ever had a tally up of cost of your kit?
> 
> Also interested in sleaping bags and mats...due for a new bag and a mat that doesnt take up so much room in my pack (old school budget thermarest self inflating.)


Hey mate,
I have been doing a lot of research on bags and found this great company in poland who makes bags. Compared to NZ prices and the weight and quality of the bags it is very competitive. I have pulled the trigger on a panyam 600 weighing in at 970g and limit comfort to -13. This compares with the RAB bag and in my eyes better than the Domex Halo as it is lighter, warmer and more waterproof with pertex outer.

https://cumulus.equipment/intl_en/do...anyam-600.html

cheers

----------


## Gkp

> Hey mate,
> I have been doing a lot of research on bags and found this great company in poland who makes bags. Compared to NZ prices and the weight and quality of the bags it is very competitive. I have pulled the trigger on a panyam 600 weighing in at 970g and limit comfort to -13. This compares with the RAB bag and in my eyes better than the Domex Halo as it is lighter, warmer and more waterproof with pertex outer.
> 
> https://cumulus.equipment/intl_en/do...anyam-600.html
> 
> cheers


Nice one. Give us a quick review once you have test it out. 
Cheers G

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Hey mate,
> I have been doing a lot of research on bags and found this great company in poland who makes bags. Compared to NZ prices and the weight and quality of the bags it is very competitive. I have pulled the trigger on a panyam 600 weighing in at 970g and limit comfort to -13. This compares with the RAB bag and in my eyes better than the Domex Halo as it is lighter, warmer and more waterproof with pertex outer.
> 
> https://cumulus.equipment/intl_en/do...anyam-600.html
> 
> cheers


Looks good enough to me, just purchased one as well

----------


## 7.62

@burtonator thats a great list of lightweight gear but Im not sure if youve got the correct weight for a pair of Trango TRKs (840g for a pair?), looks like they weigh 600g/boot so 1.2kg for a pair?

Personally Im not sold on the lightweight boot concept. Recently I gave some serious thought to leaving the meindl islands at home (about 1.8kg for a pair) and using my lightweight boots (1.4kg) for a Kaimanawa hunt, but I was damn glad I took the meindls. Walking home through chest high tussock in the dark and stepping in the odd hole thats impossible to see with a headlamp, sidling round some very steep but soft country up in the beech on the way to the tops, and then descending a sketchy and very steep rock/clay slip down to a tussock valley, I was glad to have that extra ankle support and stiffness in the shank when it came to negotiating the steep stuff. People claim fatigue is an issue with heavier boots and theres some truth to that, but if you have good base fitness/strength and maintain adequate hydration and nutrition during the hunt, this issue is minimised

----------


## EFriz

> Looks good enough to me, just purchased one as well


On paper you just cant beat it. I went with hydrophobic down and it came in just under $600 landed. Its a no brainer. Will let you know how I get on with it. Have a winter tops trip for a week mid July.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> @burtonator that’s a great list of lightweight gear but I’m not sure if you’ve got the correct weight for a pair of Trango TRKs (840g for a pair?), looks like they weigh 600g/boot so 1.2kg for a pair?
> 
> Personally I’m not sold on the lightweight boot concept. Recently I gave some serious thought to leaving the meindl islands at home (about 1.8kg for a pair) and using my “lightweight” boots (1.4kg) for a Kaimanawa hunt, but I was damn glad I took the meindls. Walking home through chest high tussock in the dark and stepping in the odd hole that’s impossible to see with a headlamp, sidling round some very steep but soft country up in the beech on the way to the tops, and then descending a sketchy and very steep rock/clay slip down to a tussock valley, I was glad to have that extra ankle support and stiffness in the shank when it came to negotiating the steep stuff. People claim fatigue is an issue with heavier boots and there’s some truth to that, but if you have good base fitness/strength and maintain adequate hydration and nutrition during the hunt, this issue is minimised


Perhaps we should copy Muhammad Ali who wore weighted boots for training and swapped out to standard weight for fights. I think he put 5lb steel in each boot ?

----------


## joelhenton

Hammock Gear in the USA makes good value lightweight quilts with pertex outer shells, specifically their Economy Burrow Top Quilt. If you're really looking for ultralight, then definitely consider a quilt over a traditional sleeping bag. A quilt does away with the side draft tube and the hood of traditional sleeping bag. Instead you can just wear a beanie (that you're probably walking in anyway). If you think about it, you don't gain anything from the top quality down feathers you paid big money for if you're lying on top of them and compressing the down between your sleeping mat. Down needs to be lofted to trap warm air amongst its fine fibres. A good quality sleeping mat takes advantage of the quilt design.

Pro tip for anyone wanting to check out Hammock Gear. If you add a quilt to the cart and go to the checkout, put all your details in and then quit. About 24 hours later you'll probably get an email with a 10% off code.

----------


## ROKTOY

This thread has been a good read, some good comments re weight especially in sleeping bags.
It seems to have spurred a few to look at their own gear a bit.
I did, I have been contemplating a decent winter bag but I needed to be compact in bag size/weight. I was trying to talk myself into a Domex Halo, but I came across a few reviews that indicated they weren't as warm as they were rated to be, which put me off a bit. Stoney Creek Black Stag sounded good but is bulky and quite heavy. Great as a camping bag perhaps.
I have just picked up a RAB Mythic 600 (-15) at half price. 885g so looking forward to trying it out.

----------


## burtonator

> This thread has been a good read, some good comments re weight especially in sleeping bags.
> It seems to have spurred a few to look at their own gear a bit.
> I did, I have been contemplating a decent winter bag but I needed to be compact in bag size/weight. I was trying to talk myself into a Domex Halo, but I came across a few reviews that indicated they weren't as warm as they were rated to be, which put me off a bit. Stoney Creek Black Stag sounded good but is bulky and quite heavy. Great as a camping bag perhaps.
> I have just picked up a RAB Mythic 600 (-15) at half price. 885g so looking forward to trying it out.


Where did you get the rab from @ROKTOY ?

----------


## PerazziSC3

> On paper you just cant beat it. I went with hydrophobic down and it came in just under $600 landed. Its a no brainer. Will let you know how I get on with it. Have a winter tops trip for a week mid July.


I'm heading to otago tops in June so hopefully arrives prior to then. I didn't get the hydrophobic option so was $515 shipping included

----------


## burtonator

> @burtonator that’s a great list of lightweight gear but I’m not sure if you’ve got the correct weight for a pair of Trango TRKs (840g for a pair?), looks like they weigh 600g/boot so 1.2kg for a pair?
> 
> Personally I’m not sold on the lightweight boot concept. Recently I gave some serious thought to leaving the meindl islands at home (about 1.8kg for a pair) and using my “lightweight” boots (1.4kg) for a Kaimanawa hunt, but I was damn glad I took the meindls. Walking home through chest high tussock in the dark and stepping in the odd hole that’s impossible to see with a headlamp, sidling round some very steep but soft country up in the beech on the way to the tops, and then descending a sketchy and very steep rock/clay slip down to a tussock valley, I was glad to have that extra ankle support and stiffness in the shank when it came to negotiating the steep stuff. People claim fatigue is an issue with heavier boots and there’s some truth to that, but if you have good base fitness/strength and maintain adequate hydration and nutrition during the hunt, this issue is minimised


yes your right @7.62 600g per boot, very light for the protection that they provide and way better than the 1080g of my lowa tibets  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Where did you get the rab from @ROKTOY ?


Trademe, Secondhand, had been used 3-4 times. Arrived tonight and condition is as n.ew. Very pleased

----------


## veitnamcam

I just weighed my "daypack" which is my over night or 2 night pack also as carryed a few days ago.

Included. Pack Rifle Suppressor Bipod 15rounds. 750ml water. Binos Range finder eperb. Knife,spare knife ,firestarting Firstaid. Dry base layer upper   puffer jacket. Stowit Jacket. Hill snacks. Square of bedroll to sit on while glassing.

Not included,  no sleeping gear or shelter or cooking gear or utensils .

I have to say I was shocked it was a touch over 13kg! The rifle aint exactly a fatty either.
Boots 1.2kg each with putties

----------


## burtonator

> I just weighed my "daypack" which is my over night or 2 night pack also as carryed a few days ago.
> 
> Included. Pack Rifle Suppressor Bipod 15rounds. 750ml water. Binos Range finder eperb. Knife,spare knife ,firestarting Firstaid. Dry base layer upper   puffer jacket. Stowit Jacket. Hill snacks. Square of bedroll to sit on while glassing.
> 
> Not included,  no sleeping gear or shelter or cooking gear or utensils .
> 
> I have to say I was shocked it was a touch over 13kg! The rifle aint exactly a fatty either.
> Boots 1.2kg each with putties


I didn't include my binos or rifle in my weights  :Have A Nice Day:  but everything adds up pretty quick eh!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I didn't include my binos or rifle in my weights  but everything adds up pretty quick eh!!


Yes it does!....I never used to notice it but after a layup I had my ring hanging out on a slight inline!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> Hammock Gear in the USA makes good value lightweight quilts with pertex outer shells, specifically their Economy Burrow Top Quilt. If you're really looking for ultralight, then definitely consider a quilt over a traditional sleeping bag. A quilt does away with the side draft tube and the hood of traditional sleeping bag. Instead you can just wear a beanie (that you're probably walking in anyway). If you think about it, you don't gain anything from the top quality down feathers you paid big money for if you're lying on top of them and compressing the down between your sleeping mat. Down needs to be lofted to trap warm air amongst its fine fibres. A good quality sleeping mat takes advantage of the quilt design.
> 
> Pro tip for anyone wanting to check out Hammock Gear. If you add a quilt to the cart and go to the checkout, put all your details in and then quit. About 24 hours later you'll probably get an email with a 10% off code.


I run a quilt from enlightened equipment in usa 

really rate it on top of my xthurm pad its a great combo and packs down was smaller then my summer bag
I got the -17c with 900 loft was about $500 landed. 

I wouldnt rate it that cold unless also wearing a down hooded jacket but its bloody toasty otherwise.

----------


## joelhenton

Enlightened Equipment makes excellent quilts, I don't have one myself but I've seen a few.

----------


## JessicaChen

Im not sure if this is in the thread yet, but a very cheap and lightweight fly /tarp can be made from window insulator film and duct tape. 
FishnHunt - New Zealands Famous Hunting and Fishing Forum Since 1995 - Polycryo shelter - DIY FYI sequence  (the other forum)

The first thing I would like to make lighter is my rifle. It is bloody heavy.

----------


## Flyblown

> boxers per day 40g




What? Per day???

Well mate, follow my multi-day example and youve got a 200g weight saving right there. 

Jeez, I did the whole of Aussie on two pairs of y-fronts!

----------


## cmore

https://www.furtherfaster.co.nz/coll...iva-trango-trk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> https://www.furtherfaster.co.nz/coll...iva-trango-trk


awesome cheers, just got me another pair  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

@EFriz have you heard about sleeping bag? I've paid but no tracking number etc

----------


## EFriz

> @EFriz have you heard about sleeping bag? I've paid but no tracking number etc


Have had no issues here. Arrived within one week. I suggest getting in contact via email. They have bene great to communicate and deal with.

----------


## Strummer

Any recommendations on lightweight insulated sleeping mats for cold conditions?

----------


## joelhenton

Thermarest XTherm if you want the warmest sleeping mat to weight ratio you can get with a 6.9 R-Value, or the slightly lighter option of Thermarest NeoAir XLite with 4.2 R-Value.

----------


## burtonator

> Any recommendations on lightweight insulated sleeping mats for cold conditions?


What he said The xtherm is awesome!! If you want something slightly lighter the xlite.

----------


## burtonator

> What? Per day???
> 
> Well mate, follow my multi-day example and you’ve got a 200g weight saving right there. 
> 
> Jeez, I did the whole of Aussie on two pairs of y-fronts! [/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR]


Is that where your profile name came from? Haha

----------


## Strummer

What do you use for carrying water @burtonator? Bottle or bladder?

Also, why do people have titanium utensils? A plastic spork is lighter again and does the job just fine...what am I missing?

----------


## MSL

> What do you use for carrying water @burtonator? Bottle or bladder?
> 
> Also, why do people have titanium utensils? A plastic spork is lighter again and does the job just fine...what am I missing?


I use those Swedish plastic sporks, and carry a 1.5L plastic water bottle.  Bottle weighs nothing, and I like the unrestricted flow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## burtonator

> What do you use for carrying water @burtonator? Bottle or bladder?
> 
> Also, why do people have titanium utensils? A plastic spork is lighter again and does the job just fine...what am I missing?


I run a 1litre drink bottle and this 
https://www.gearshop.co.nz/collectio...th-closure-cap
36grams empty. 
I have broken a couple of the plastic sporks which is why I use titanium now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MB

> I run a 1litre drink bottle and this 
> https://www.gearshop.co.nz/collectio...th-closure-cap
> 36grams empty. 
> I have broken a couple of the plastic sporks which is why I use titanium now


I also use water pouches instead of bottles. You can squeeze any air out, fold it and the remaining water doesn't slop about when on the move.

----------


## Happy Jack

The plastic sporks are not long enough to reach the bottom of a dehy packet

----------


## Strummer

> The plastic sporks are not long enough to reach the bottom of a dehy packet


Have you noticed how there is a halfway 'rip' option on back countries now, it turns them into a bowl. Reaches fine in my experience :-)

----------


## MSL

> Have you noticed how there is a halfway 'rip' option on back countries now, it turns them into a bowl. Reaches fine in my experience :-)


Its been there for years, but Ive always cut them down anyway, till I saw on tv someone ripping it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

> What do you use for carrying water @burtonator? Bottle or bladder?
> 
> Also, why do people have titanium utensils? A plastic spork is lighter again and does the job just fine...what am I missing?


long titanium spoon/spork to stir the bottom of the de-hy bag, plastic spork breaks when ya step on it after you lose it on the floor, titanium doesn't melt when ya use it to toast marshmallows for the lad. Weight difference is really sweet FA. neither option is wrong though.

----------


## kukuwai

@Strummer I got one of these a while back. Not sure of weight but I have found it bloody useful. Especially when camping away from water. Can also get a hydration hose for it if that's your thing. Mines a 3L seeker 
.




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## cmore

> this is the one i have
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3287...27424c4dB1h59l


Would it handle a Nikon supervoom camera at full voom do you think?  My tripod slowly sags with the forward weight of it on full voom.

----------


## burtonator

> Would it handle a Nikon supervoom camera at full voom do you think?  My tripod slowly sags with the forward weight of it on full voom.


Yea mate I’m sure it would be fine

----------


## Stag

@burtonator you seem to be Savy sniffing out good deals. Where did you get your thermarest xtherm from. Bitter pill to swallow at $500. I have the old neo air but with a young fella coming on and I need to carry two of them… it needs to be light and warm. Thanks

----------


## Parky

Giles In Taihape sports does good deals on thermarests

----------


## Stocky

Dont know how i missed this thread. Good list  @burtonator any reason you dont just run a BRS Titanium stove would save the weight of the jetboil. I just use a titanium cup that holds the cooker, gas canister and lighter.




> this is the one i have
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3287...27424c4dB1h59l


Ive had one of these for a few years and they are top notch. Nothing Ive found come close. I run my spotter'(Kowa TSN 553 Weighs less than a P900) on it every trip.




> https://www.lasportiva.com/en/trango...n-yellow-11vyb


How small are your feet? they say 600grams a boot thats a long way off 850grams a pair? I run these and while marginmally heavier they are leather with a rand. Ive got 3 years from mine, 1 of which I was guiding in BC , hunting Montana, and had 3 months off hunting NZ and logged  over 190 days days in the field hunting https://www.bivouac.co.nz/brands/sca...tml#additional




> Good well thought out list there I also went through a stage of trying to get everything as light as possible and for the most part have stuck with it but some items I have gone back the other way ie: pack, had several lightweight packs and whilst they were all ok carrying a 10 or 12kg base weight, throw 15 or 20kgs of meat at them and they just don't go well on a long haul out. May be other better options than the ones I tried (Sitka, Stone Glacier Evo, Mystery Ranch, Exped Lightning) funny enough of the four the Exped was by far the most comfortable and felt the most sturdy loaded up, it was also the cheapest by far and the only one not directly marketed towards hunters. Now run a cactus Hector and what it loses by being heavier it more than makes up by being super comfy and 120% bombproof. 
> Single best investment and best bang for buck bar nothing was the switch to the La Sportiva Trango TRK GTX boots, huge difference with lightweight boots. 
> I also don't bother with tent anymore and just rock a siltarp and haven't found it too much of a handicap even in the wet or wind etc. 
> I think there's give and take with a lot of this sort of stuff ie the pack it's way heavier than my earlier packs but comfort at the end of a long day far outstrips the weight savings of a lighter pack, taking 500grams off your boots is like taking 5kg off your back, using a trekking pole gives the same sort of benefit etc etc. It's always interesting seeing what people have in their kit though I'll sit and watch pack dumps on YouTube for hours! 
> I think guys shouldn't get too hung up on the hunting brand stuff also as there is plenty of good options out there when it comes to clothing that are just as good or better and most times a lot easier on the pocket, I don't think I've got any "hunting brand" stuff left in my kit actually although one thing I did think was bloody awesome was the Kuiu superdown jacket, it seems to employ some kind of magic witchcraft or something to provide so much warmth for such a lightweight and packable down jacket, unfortunately I bought mine about three years ago and it was getting a bit tight (I must be still growing or something...) So recently moved it on. 
> Best bit of clothing I have is a Macpac lightweight merino hoody, can wear it from freezing cold right through a warm afternoon and it's just super comfortable the entire time, it's also super light and compact to pack away, kind of like a go between a base layer and a mid layer.


Interesting I've run a stone glacier Evo with some serious loads including 180 pound moose quarters, remote trail cutting gear (chainsaw, fuel, bar oil,camp, food), and I once decided it would be easier to shove an extra 120L dry dab in the load shelf and hike 5 hours than deal with horses in an area they weren't overly useful except for the initial access. Definitely takes some learning to setup the pack right but i got a rundown at their factory and the guys that run it are genuine legends.


Main packs 80L odd and the dry bags 120L and has a bbq lpg bottle in it


This was on the way out with no food as we ran out with a day or so off cutting and resorted to catching 6 inch long trout so we could finish the job and not have to hike back in.

----------


## burtonator

> @burtonator you seem to be Savy sniffing out good deals. Where did you get your thermarest xtherm from. Bitter pill to swallow at $500. I have the old neo air but with a young fella coming on and I need to carry two of them… it needs to be light and warm. Thanks


 @Stag I just kept an eye on Trademe and picked up a pretty much brand new one for $300 I think. Other than trying to get one in from overseas I’d give Giles a ring from taihape sports

----------


## burtonator

@Stocky 
I changed from the brs3000 cooker after reading a few scary stories of lots of people using them and then out of the blue the arms were getting to hot and sagging, tipping hot water everywhere, I have also found the jetboil stash a lot more efficient than just heating a titanium pot. 

I’m a eu43-44 boot size and yep I made a cock is on weight for that it is 600g per boot

----------


## Stocky

> @Stag I just kept an eye on Trademe and picked up a pretty much brand new one for $300 I think. Other than trying to get one in from overseas I’d give Giles a ring from taihape sports


They used to be available from Freezeprostore in the UK for around $350 landed. But prices have gone up heaps and not many good deals to be had importing either. I'd definitely try Taihape or theirs a small shop in Hoki that used to do a pretty sharp price.

----------


## Stocky

> @Stocky 
> I changed from the brs3000 cooker after reading a few scary stories of lots of people using them and then out of the blue the arms were getting to hot and sagging, tipping hot water everywhere, I have also found the jetboil stash a lot more efficient than just heating a titanium pot. 
> 
> I’m a eu43-44 boot size and yep I made a cock is on weight for that it is 600g per boot


Oh yeh I hadn't heard that but I've never had an issue in 3 years or so. No doubt it's less efficient but I still get 5-6 days of life out of a small canister. That's just boiling water (300mls for breakfast and a coffee and 500 mls for dinner and a tea plus maybe another 150mls for a hot drink midday when it's cold).i may have missed it but what's your foot. I'm sure your La Sportivas are mint as I have a set of The TX5s that I like alot for summer/north island boots but definitely worth trying a set of the Scarpa on for size. They are super stiff but the have a roll in the sole so they are surprisly good on long flat land heading up river beds etc. Plus Iv always found better life from leather (provided you clean and oil them).

----------


## Nick.m

This is the gear i normally take on a bush hunting mission for 3 days (average trip length). Total weight includes rifle, boots, food etc. Pack weight is what im carrying on my back and the rest is worn/carried. This gear changes depending onthe type of hunting im doing such as alpine/rusa slip hunting etc. There are defintely places i could loose weight still but this is slowly happening as i upgrade gear.

All gear available
https://www.geargrams.com/list?id=60381

Gear for 3 day bush mission
https://www.geargrams.com/list?id=47786

----------


## Tui4Me

This is mine.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Youngest got school trip cut short with lockdown but was in Lewis Pass area with snow and I asked him what kit worked well.

He said the quilt was warm as toast (goes into 5L drybag), the xtherm kept him dry and warm, kuiu mittens and down leggings, and the First Lite Uncompahgre jacket were great. 

He also had a Swazi (I know) thar ultralight rain jacket he said worked really well. 



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Just been through all my stuff this morning. Currently sit at 15.93kg, that's everything I'm wearing plus my pack and rifle, binos etc, basically me naked plus 15.93kg 

Pack Cactus Hector 2.7kg 


Rifle Kimber Montana 270 24", talleys, Swarovski z8i 1.7-13.3, 2 rounds in mag 3.185kg 



Rifle accessory bag, 5x loaded rounds, rem oil, boresnake, turret for z8 230grams 



Shelter, Siltarp 2, 8 pegs 520grams


Trekking poles X2 400grams


Boots La Sportiva Trango gtx 1.2kg 


Bits n Bob's Bag, first aid kit, lighter, Chapstick, titanium utensils, silicon repair goop, insulation tape, spare knife, Swiss army knife (can pull down rifle with this if needed) cactus rifle sling, toothbrush/paste, zipties, SpotX, headtorch, spare 18650, dog lead, compass, wipes, $10 (you never know when you need ten bucks) 1kg 



Sleeping bag, Turbat Kuk700, -7comfort -35extreme, 1.16kg


Bino Biv, Twin Needle, Swarovski EL 10x42, Leica 2700b, knife, stone 1.42kg 



Mat, Neoair Venture 580grams


Nalgene 200grams 


Clothing, Earth Sea Sky Hydrophobia, Macpac down anorak , Macpac merino hoody, Swazi microlite tshirt, Swazi beanie, Mtac compression tights, Mtac thermal tights, 2x socks, CCC lightweight running shorts, gloves, buff 2kg 




Cooker, primus lite, one canister gas 600grams 


Tripod Slik Sprint Mini 2, 800grams


Not shown/optional

Bow Matthews Mission Switch, 5 arrows 2.4kg 
Camera canon SX 340s 400 grams 
Pocket shortwave radio 180 grams 
Spotting Scope Delta Titanium 15-45


Plenty of room in pack still when opened up for food/meat 



Pack loaded with everything Inc spotting scope

----------


## erniec

I went with a Twinneedle Mollyme and could fit everything in.
If Ryan could do it why not and we got a good price on here for the pack.
With a bit of fine tuning would be good.
But have gone with a 50 Litre Exped.
Do not have to try to hard to pack it all in.
All up with rifle, tucker etc about 20 kg and that is with a Exped Mira 2 tent.
Use the mollyme as a daypack but is good for an overnighter or two.

----------


## Tui4Me

> Just been through all my stuff this morning. Currently sit at 15.93kg, that's everything I'm wearing plus my pack and rifle, binos etc, basically me naked plus 15.93kg 
> 
> Pack Cactus Hector 2.7kg 
> Attachment 175569
> 
> Rifle Kimber Montana 270 24", talleys, Swarovski z8i 1.7-13.3, 2 rounds in mag 3.185kg 
> Attachment 175570
> Attachment 175571
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to put that post together mate.

Any chance you could post a pic of your shortwave radio?

I’ve been thinking about getting one and yours seems to be pretty light weight. Thanks.

----------


## Stag

Bloody awesome summary @Ryan_Songhurst

Can't beat the Mecator, its been my go to for many years.

----------


## Stag

> Youngest got school trip cut short with lockdown but was in Lewis Pass area with snow and I asked him what kit worked well.
> 
> He said the quilt was warm as toast (goes into 5L drybag), the xtherm kept him dry and warm, kuiu mittens and down leggings, and the First Lite Uncompahgre jacket were great. 
> 
> He also had a Swazi (I know) thar ultralight rain jacket he said worked really well. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Well prepared, all good items.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Thanks for taking the time to put that post together mate.
> 
> Any chance you could post a pic of your shortwave radio?
> 
> I’ve been thinking about getting one and yours seems to be pretty light weight. Thanks.


I'll let you know soon as I find the wee bugger!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Check out Garage Grown Gear. Got my eye on a 60L Gossamer pack:
https://www.garagegrowngear.com/coll...-gossamer-gear

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## burtonator

> Check out Garage Grown Gear. Got my eye on a 60L Gossamer pack:
> https://www.garagegrowngear.com/coll...-gossamer-gear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Good site that one!!

----------


## Mackattack

Did mine this morning
Berghaus 90+15L pack - 2.6kg
Domex halo sleeping bag - 1kg
Vortex fury and badlands harness - 1.4kg
Bushbuck cooker and gas - .841kg
Knife - .205kg
Torch, spoon, spare knife, spare battery's.tape , Paracord,plb, medkit in pouch - .631kg
Exped mat - .443kg
Lowa renegades -1.42kg
Huntech gaiters - .464kg
Rifle,sup and 8 rounds 3.94kg
Totaling 12.9kg
Doesing include clothes, food water or a tent, so not the lightest but does the job.current bivy/tent weights 1.65kg but looking at either replacing with siltarp or natureshike tent as it's seen better days

----------


## The bomb

Where do you get the quilts from?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Where do you get the quilts from?


Check out loco libre, enlightened equipment - 2 of the best.

----------


## Nick-D

> Where do you get the quilts from?


Hammock gear do a nice quilt as well. If you go the quilt route make sure you get a wide, some are designed for hammocks so are a little narrow for ground sleeping without drafts

----------


## erniec

> I'll let you know soon as I find the wee bugger!


Still waiting Ryan.
We have got nothing to do so we need to see what you have and maybe google it etc to kill a bit of time or indulge in retail therapy.

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

anyone had a look at packs made by these guys? They look interesting at face value and supposedly designed to take the bash
https://fiordlandpacks.nz/

----------


## ROKTOY

> anyone had a look at packs made by these guys? They look interesting at face value and supposedly designed to take the bash
> https://fiordlandpacks.nz/


Lightweight pack in a similar style. here
CHCH guy that has started making tarps, hammocks, bags, etc from Dyneema and Sil nylon.

----------


## Strummer

I assume you ultralight guys use a pair of earplugs instead of a suppressor?

----------


## ROKTOY

> I assume you ultralight guys use a pair of earplugs instead of a suppressor?


I hollow them out to save weight

----------


## burtonator

> I assume you ultralight guys use a pair of earplugs instead of a suppressor?


Haha nope I like suppressors  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nick-D

> I assume you ultralight guys use a pair of earplugs instead of a suppressor?


Yeha nah, ear plugs no good in the Bush. My kimber weighs less than 3kg scoped, suppressed with a full mag

----------


## Tikka7mm08

MTN carbon fiber walking axe and Z-Packs carbon fiber staff.

Yet to use but the staff is quite strong.

Hard to photograph well.


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

There's 15% off Hammock Gear quilts for the next couple of days if anyone is interested. I got one of their Economy Burrow quilts for work last year and I really like it, will have easily spent more than 100 nights in it. Great value per gram and value for money option. Made in the USA. Just note: they sell their quilts in two different widths, narrower for hammock users and 5" wider for ground sleeping. The standard option is for a hammock sleeper, so don't forget to check the wider option.
Regards, Joel

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Thanks for taking the time to put that post together mate.
> 
> Any chance you could post a pic of your shortwave radio?
> 
> Ive been thinking about getting one and yours seems to be pretty light weight. Thanks.


 @Tui4Me took me a while sorry but having study up this evening and found my wee radio! Brilliant wee thing

----------


## caberslash

Surely the ultimate is to go into the bush wearing nothing but a knife? :Psychotic:   :Psmiley:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Surely the ultimate is to go into the bush wearing nothing but a knife?


That's known as 'Hunting Bare'

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I assume you ultralight guys use a pair of earplugs instead of a suppressor?




"WHAT????"

----------


## Tahr

> @Tui4Me took me a while sorry but having study up this evening and found my wee radio! Brilliant wee thing 
> Attachment 179841
> Attachment 179842


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000...8ee058a781bcac

----------


## ebf

Whoohoo, tx to the Exped Lightning pack I got of gimp a couple of weeks ago, and the tip from @joelhenton about the discount on quilts at Hammock Gear (fits nicely into my tiny Macpac drybag as well !), I am on a roll  :Thumbsup:

----------

